# Assign #9: Around the House



## Nikon Fan

This weeks assignment is "around the house" so it should be quite easy for everyone to participate because the only requirment is to take pics ONLY around the house....inside outside, whatever you choose!  Have fun with this one, it's stretching at first but can be really fun!!!


----------



## Corry

Oooh! Definatly a good one!  I have some good ideas already, I think!


----------



## ferny

I did the alphabet ages ago with the Toshiba point and shoot. This was E.


----------



## the nightfly

Here's my daughter Lizzie with her favorite feline, The Great Pumpkin.


----------



## luckydog

I think I will start entering these weekly ones regularly from now on, as motivation is eggs-actly what I need at present


----------



## jnthn205

How about this sitting at my desk!?


----------



## darin3200

Ok, this isn't a new picture  But I'm at a 3 week workshop so I can't really take a picture from around the house and develop it, but I did bring my camera


----------



## jlajoie

Just a "little something" I had laying around...


----------



## LaFoto

These are IN the house:






And this I found AROUND the house:


----------



## cactus waltz

Uh, lamps reflected in my window by night.


----------



## bluesaphyer

Tiffany Lamp:


----------



## spiralout

Kickin' it old school!  I :heart: my LPs.    BTW, these were all hand-held as I couldn't maneuver my tripod around all of the equipment.   :mrgreen: 

Name that album!


----------



## MiKaLa119

I have this hangin up in my room... what do you think?  Extreme NEWBIE here :blushing:!  if you have time please critique!  THANKS
-MeeSh


----------



## MiKaLa119

Is there a rule about posting more than one?  Hope not.... here's another amateur try...


----------



## ferny

MiKaLa119 said:
			
		

> I have this hangin up in my room... what do you think?  Extreme NEWBIE here :blushing:!  if you have time please critique!  THANKS
> -MeeSh
> g]


What do I think? I think you scare me! :shock:
Why the scary mask and what do you use it for?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Eric.




----------



## MiKaLa119

ferny said:
			
		

> What do I think? I think you scare me! :shock:
> Why the scary mask and what do you use it for?  :mrgreen:



haha... the mask is just a tribal mask... just a lil culture hangin in my room... in the philippines its supposed to scare away the bad spirits... not scare people


----------



## JonMikal

here ya go. no one likes it much in photo gallery so i'll stick it here :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

MiKaLa119 said:
			
		

> haha... the mask is just a tribal mask... just a lil culture hangin in my room... in the philippines its supposed to scare away the bad spirits... not scare people


Maybe I'm a bad person then. :blushing:


----------



## Corry

JonMikal said:
			
		

> here ya go. no one likes it much in photo gallery so i'll stick it here :mrgreen:




Haha...that's the last thing I'd think of to take pictures of!


----------



## tempra

Taken in my garden last weekend - my nephew, bit of a poser  :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Wow, Tempra, the "things" that YOU find around the house...!!!!! *swoon*

Well, no one said we may find only one thing, right? For I "found" a couple more --- but if I had found some"thing" like Tempra did, I would no longer be on my computer..............! *whistle*





So I found him. Ready to get to work on all the old leaves in the gutter (yak!)





And I found the ladder...











And more things/"things" outside - and also inside:















(This one hangs on my desk lamp, my son once brought it home for me as a present from a class trip to Harz, where, as you certainly all know, the witches live and celebrate "Walpurgisnacht" every 30 April).

And these are some details off the canvasses my father-in-law painted for us:






Enought.
New assignment: roll around .


----------



## tempra

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Wow, Tempra, the "things" that YOU find around the house...!!!!! *swoon*
> 
> Well, no one said we may find only one thing, right? For I "found" a couple more --- but if I had found some"thing" like Tempra did, I would no longer be on my computer..............! *whistle*



 don't make him any more bigheaded than he already is LaFoto


----------



## MiKaLa119

wow...i really like that cactus plant....


----------



## omeletteman

hey spiralout, i believe the answer is:






next time, try to make it difficult for us


----------



## spiralout

Bingo!  It SHOULDN'T be hard for any Led Zep fan out there.    Perhaps I'll post another for you classic rockers out there.


----------



## Jeff Canes

bump


----------



## Battou

Jeff Canes said:


> bump



I was thinking of doing a couple for this one alredy. prolly hav'em in a couple days.


----------

